# Yes I'm Here



## salexzee (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey everyone. For my entire life I've never been much of a writer. About 7 weeks ago, I started my English Composition class, a class I've dreaded taking, and now I'm starting to really enjoy writing. Recently at work, a friend of mine mentioned this forum to me so I thought I'd check it out. I still wouldn't consider myself much of a writer, but my plan is to work towards changing that.


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi salexzee and welcome. Enjoying your writing is the first and most important requirement - it encourages you to keep writing and practice is the route to perfection. 

This place is great for finding inspiration and for keeping up the motivation. Check out the writing discussion forum for lots of good advice and insightful comments.

Have fun and I look forward to seeing you around the place.

jen


----------



## salexzee (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank you for the warm welcome jenthepen. I've definitely started to enjoy writing much more than I did before. Looks like I'm taking steps in the right direction.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Oct 8, 2015)

For me, the education system always took the fun out of it...It's good when you can learn more for fun, without the pressure.My favored method of practice is just writing down my thoughts. They say it helps to keep a journal and whatnot. 

There are many avenues of writing that can be enjoyable. It's worth the journey. 

We have workshops and areas for whatever you might write. I hope you'll share sometime.

I stick closer to horror myself, but if you take the plunge I'll check it out.

They call me Crowley, and I'm less scary in person. May we cross paths often.


----------



## salexzee (Oct 8, 2015)

I think the journal idea would help me out a lot. I think things up all the time, but never write them down. I do enjoy things a little more on the darker side and horror fits right into that area. I've never thought of writing horror though. I might have to dig into it.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice to meet you! my name is Julia and I haunt the poetry thread... sooo watchit! hope to see you there...


----------



## Folcro (Oct 8, 2015)

Writing can indeed come at strange times from even stranger places. Mine came from video games. What makes a true writer is the journey; I envy you in this early stage of discovery. Welcome.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 9, 2015)

With writing, I find, you get to discover yourself. You get to explore the labyrinths of your subconscious mind. I wish you well on your journey!

And welcome to the forums! It's a fun place!


----------



## escorial (Oct 9, 2015)

View attachment 9954


----------



## salexzee (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice to meet you all. I'm glad to be starting my writing journey around so many welcoming people.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 9, 2015)

salexzee said:


> Nice to meet you all. I'm glad to be starting my writing journey around so many welcoming people.





Sqeeeek!!!  I am excited too.. so, lets get you  moooovin and grooovin...


----------



## Doc Martin (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello salexzee. I joined just a few days ago but WF has quickly become my favorite place to hang out.

I'm much too new here to welcome anyone, but your comment about English class prompted me to chime in. I felt the same as you; dreading English Comp. The professor though was great and I actually learned what should have been learned in high school. He even warned against the use of semi-colons. "You'll surely use it incorrectly," he told us.

What the heck; Welcome Aboard.


----------

